# Material For Router Fence



## kvc (Sep 11, 2004)

Would like to know what kind of material is used for the fence, it looks like a plastic type, Also would to say how much I enjoy watching Router Workshop,
Bob and Rick have shown and taught me numerous techniques and wonderful jigs. So I guess you can teach an old dog new tricks. anyway thanks for the enjoyment and am looking forward to many more episodes.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

I believe the material is called, polyethene.


----------



## Michael (Sep 14, 2004)

This is the same metarial used in cutting boards. If you could find a cutting board the right length and thickness you could improvise. The thinner cutting boards can be used to make the templates, such as the hearts seen on the show. If you're not a simple hick like me, one place to get the material is at http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/pr...e=USPlastic&category_name=72&product_id=10369


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Yah that looks like the same material that the folks at Oak-Park use.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Michael said:


> This is the same metarial used in cutting boards. If you could find a cutting board the right length and thickness you could improvise. The thinner cutting boards can be used to make the templates, such as the hearts seen on the show. If you're not a simple hick like me, one place to get the material is at http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/pr...e=USPlastic&category_name=72&product_id=10369


And I thought I was the only one cheap enough to use cutting boards.... I have also used a cutting board to make a shelf for in the bathroom, it turned out super.

Ed


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

I also believe it is polyethene. When purchasing it make sure you get it stress reliefed. This way it retains its shape and will not warp.

Try searching the net for it. I got some a couple years back that was scrap pieces at a very reasonable price. Scrap pieces can be quite large and have to be cut down.

Ed


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

I believe the actual name for the plastic is UHMW Polyethylene. That's Ultra High Molecular Weight Polyethene. It can be purchased in several thicknesses and sizes in sheets at www.mscdirect.com. They are an industrial supply company that I have bought from for years. They even have Phenolic sheet for base plates and jigs. Their printed catalog weighs about 16 lbs, but they have it available on their website. Hope this information is of some use to all.


----------



## ktritz (Oct 12, 2004)

Another good company to get this type of material:

www.mcmaster.com

A general industrial hardware/raw material supply company.


----------

